# No ovulation second Cycle in a row after first IVF



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi ladies 

Has anyone experienced this at all. It's my second cycle now and still no ovulation. Last cycle after IVF period was late by a week and no ovulation. Supposed to be having FET soon and a natural one which is unlikely if my ovulation is messed up. So frustrated


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Leenaj, I'm too waiting for af to show and it's cd25 and  still no signs of ovulation!

I had ec on 1st Feb and was due et 6th Feb but was canceled due to ohss had af on 14th Feb but still waiting for ovulation as my opks are blank....I have had lots of clear cm but nothing yet, just want af to come so I can start fet!

When did you have ec?


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

hi 

i had ec 14th of Jan...had AF a week laterish. then after that in Feb - had no ovulation - not even clear discharge..period n feb was a week late. so now its march adn i should be ovbulating any day now - but again no cervical mucous at all and definately no smiley faces on OPK. i am awaiting FEt and have no idea when i should be having it..it wont even be natural as my cycles seem out of whack ..annoyed


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Our bodies can be so annoying at times, can I ask what cd your on now hun?


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

HI cortney

i am on day 12 now but i know im no where near ovulating as my body doesn't feel the same, no mucous so thats how i know im not likely to be ovulating any time soon. if your getting som,e discharge that is a good sign. i feel so frustrated that before the IVF actually my cycles and ovulation were like clock work, now im thinking i have developed more issues. i know its because of the IVf and maybe my body needs more time to recover, but that's just it - TIME...everything has been just one big wait, and i havent got time to wait again ( well least i just don't want to wait). I didn't get to transfer in Jan because my progesterone levels were  too high- who even has that i thought, now i probably wont have any progesterone because no ovulation. i rang the clinic yesterday and just now. they said wait until monday and check ovulation  and if none to book in with the consultant. now im wondering how does a medicated FET transfer - the receptionist said day 1 of period start down reg ..dont understand that because last time it was day 21 ..


----------



## Cortneywils (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

I think ivf takes a lot for our bodies to get over, it's so frustrating when you do nothing but wait I've found that with ivf it's been nothing but waiting and we're not in control over it!

I think you down reg on day 1 or 21 maybe clinic has chosen cd1 as you haven't ovulated your last cycle! Will they be scanning you on mon? As they'll no more once you have your scan! Definitely know how you feel as I'm still waiting for ovulation....so annoying!


----------

